# Will anyone make me a fursuit head for under $300? (Found)



## OakenheelTheWolf (Mar 4, 2017)

I know a fursuit is a luxury item and all, but i really would love to buy one and im kinda broke so o would love for someone to male me a nice fursuit head under $300. Thanks


----------



## Keefur (Mar 12, 2017)

You will get what you pay for normally.  I wish I could help, but I don't have the time. I did make my suit and have helped with several others.  What kind of head are you looking for?  I could ask around.  Also, what size is your head and where are your references?


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Mar 12, 2017)

Keefur said:


> You will get what you pay for normally.  I wish I could help, but I don't have the time. I did make my suit and have helped with several others.  What kind of head are you looking for?  I could ask around.  Also, what size is your head and where are your references?



I have a smaller head, so i want to be able to grow into it and i would like wichever style would be cheaper. I honestly don't have a ref sheet, but my fursona is really simple.


----------



## cosmo-cat (Mar 13, 2017)

i'm thinking about taking commissions this summer, however please know that i've only made one head before but i have 3 years of sewing and 6 years of cosplay experience. private message me if you're interested! (attached is an example of my fursuit, which i made the head on)


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Mar 13, 2017)

Oh wow thats rlly cute! I was just thinking less chibi. Can you do a more realistic one?


----------



## cosmo-cat (Mar 13, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Oh wow thats rlly cute! I was just thinking less chibi. Can you do a more realistic one?


yeah definitely! do you have any examples of what you're thinking of specifically? (like heads that you would want your head to resemble?)


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Mar 16, 2017)

cosmo-cat said:


> yeah definitely! do you have any examples of what you're thinking of specifically? (like heads that you would want your head to resemble?)



I was just thinking a more realistic one like this. 
withcandydancing.deviantart.com: Fursuit partial finish

I would love a resin base but those are expensive and somewhat hard to work with.

PS- i only have $105 (USD) saved up for a fursuit, so the cheaper the better ^3^


----------



## cosmo-cat (Mar 17, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> I was just thinking a more realistic one like this.
> withcandydancing.deviantart.com: Fursuit partial finish
> 
> I would love a resin base but those are expensive and somewhat hard to work with.
> ...


yeah i could do a style resembling that! i can't do resin bases unfortunately, i only know how to work with foam at the moment. i'm afraid i can't go that low either on price, however i could maybe have you pay me half at first then the rest when it's finished? (also do you have a parent to go through with this? since you're just a minor)


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Mar 17, 2017)

Yes in fact i do have a parent! I can pay you $200 in about a month perhaps, so if that is a good price i would be happy to pay you full price then! Thanks!


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Mar 17, 2017)

I can pay you easily if you set up an etsy account, here is the link: Etsy.com | Shop for anything from creative people everywhere


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Mar 19, 2017)

By a realistic style do you mean something like this?


----------



## cosmo-cat (Mar 21, 2017)

yeah that will work out great for me!! i actually have a paypal if we can use that? i will create you an invoice that will be sent to you through email, and you can pay through that. i could do a head like that if you like, or one more like the one you showed me earlier.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Mar 22, 2017)

I dont really know if the paypal-email thing might work. If etsy dosent work out for you can you try ebay? Sorry but, i just dont know if it will work.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Mar 22, 2017)

Otherwise the one on devianart is the better one in my opinion. 

 
Thanks!


----------



## cosmo-cat (Apr 1, 2017)

could u talk to ur parents about it? i don't have an etsy or ebay ;;


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 1, 2017)

;( idk how i can pay you then


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 1, 2017)

The etsy shops are VERY easy to make


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 1, 2017)

If you can.


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Apr 2, 2017)

To pay through paypal usually from my past times using it. Person who owns the paypal account knows the paypal email usually what you log in with. The person who will send you an invoice will send you an invoice through paypal to your paypal email. Then you just log into your paypal you should see the invoice. And its simple as just paying it. Same vice versa you could also send money to someone's paypal. I would recommend talking to your parents about the use of the paypal account. Its very very simple transaction basically simplfied.

Person 1 one sends invoice to person 2 via email ->  ???@??.com

Person 2 receives email notification. Logs in. Pays said invoice.

Transaction complete! 

 

Have fun with your partial! I have mine commissioned through an etsy user and he turned out really awesome. I'm just waiting for him to arrive.  

Hope that helped clearing up any questions or confusion you had


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 2, 2017)

:3 this was an AWESOME explanation but i dont think i would be allowed to. My mom wants to see the pictures in a store form. She only "trusts" Etsy. ;(


----------



## GhasterRedPanda (Apr 2, 2017)

it will be hard to find a fursuit head at this price, but if you want to I would check out furbuy! They sell used and partially used suits as well as, sometimes, cheap commissions!


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 2, 2017)

GhasterRedPanda said:


> it will be hard to find a fursuit head at this price, but if you want to I would check out furbuy! They sell used and partially used suits as well as, sometimes, cheap commissions!



Like i said, my mom only really "trusts" Etsy. I had checked out furbuy and my mom said she wasnt gonna "trust" it.


----------



## GhasterRedPanda (Apr 2, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Like i said, my mom only really "trusts" Etsy. I had checked out furbuy and my mom said she wasnt gonna "trust" it.


Etsy sells fursuits as well sometimes


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 2, 2017)

I know


----------



## PyrestoneAtelier (Apr 2, 2017)

It's going to be really hard to find someone who will make a fursuit head for just around $200. Toony style maybe, but semi-to-realistic style is a little more tricky.
I know it can be frustrating to hear this over and over, but you might want to wait until you've saved up some more before considering to get one.
Materials alone can put you closer to the $350-$500 range depending, and that's not taking into consideration crafting time and effort.

If you can find someone who can help you out, awesome. And I really hope you do get a good fursuit maker to make one for you.


----------

